# Just Joined after buying this r33,i love its looks!!!



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

[/IMG][/IMG][/IMG]


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

:thumbsup: Now thats nice Welcome


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

That is truly stunning.
Please post up spec list.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

awww,thanks.I really like this forum.Just wish the car went as well as it looks lol


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

2530s
uprated rad
apexi fc
nismo oilpump
nismo water pump
decat stainless
hks pullies
hks cams
600cc injectors
coilcovers
nismo termostat
im sure theres more but im at work and cant remember!!! lol


----------



## Rostampoor (Nov 20, 2006)

Why isnt the car running too well?


----------



## lynsey444 (Mar 28, 2005)

You sound dissapointed with the speed has it been upgraded at all or standard either way the car is fantastic looking.:bowdown1:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

it used to have a boost controller and i think its still mapped to be running on boost of about 1.3 but its only running 0.7 bar at the mo so its over fueling all the time and the oil temp guage is faulty(i hope).its still producing about 380 bhp so its not all bad news.gona get it sorted in two weeks.any suggestions would be welcome.oh and any of you out there are from the notts derby area id love to hear from you


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

So you bought Gary's R33. It's a fantastic looking car you have there


----------



## Stan (Jun 14, 2006)

I have a 32, so I'm biased, but that is one very cool looking 33 there mate.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Yes mate,and thanks.Id like to congradulate you on this forum.Its fantastic.I think im getting addicted to the site.do you know much about the car? anything that will help make her healthy again would be appreciated!!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I have a 32, so I'm biased, but that is one very cool looking 33 there mate.


Thanks mate, now if any1 can give me a push ........lol


----------



## paul creed (Feb 18, 2003)

Well i have the complete set of photos from that photoshoot of the car, courtesy of Gary from Japsalon. A gorgeous car as is the matching R32. gary did a splendid job on that car.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

i totally agree with you mate,it just has a certain something about it.would love to see all the pics.his 32 is looking great also


----------



## Pharoahe (Mar 11, 2006)

Gofaster had a complete photoshoot with the car, Gary really is a top bloke


----------



## Cliff J (Jan 8, 2008)

I saw this car inside Garys workshop at Japsalon a few weeks back and fell in love with it :smokin: 
The car was sitting on black alloys at the time, are they on it now?


----------



## gtroc (Jan 7, 2008)

stunning


----------



## VGLover (Jan 21, 2006)

Not a fan of body kits but its still a beautiful car.. hope you get it running right..


----------



## Thrust (Jun 8, 2004)

Stunner. Congratulations. Good luck with the sorting. :thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Again Thanks guys,glad you seem to like her,its good to know what you guys think as im so new to the scene.And yes its now on black 18s but im not sure about them, when the cars running right im thinking of putting a set of deep dish on her.Then the plan is to get the interior up to a similar standard


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I saw this car inside Garys workshop at Japsalon a few weeks back and fell in love with it 
The car was sitting on black alloys at the time, are they on it now?



I think that was when he was prepping it for me.Did it have black or white alloys at the time?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I saw this car inside Garys workshop at Japsalon a few weeks back and fell in love with it 
The car was sitting on black alloys at the time, are they on it now?


sorry, yes the black alloys are still on her...for now


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

a set of Ganador mirrors would finish it off nicely IMO, looks bl00dy great though mate.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Ganador? Iv been lookin at some carbon mirrors think they will look good with the bonnet and rear blade. Hows it going anyway?


----------



## chucai (Dec 4, 2006)

nice nice.. this is really a nice GTR ... R33 still looks good... GTR 32-34s have never look old or out-dated by todays design.. they are all unique.. nice one


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree mate, all three models will still stand out in another 10 years


----------



## SmigzyGTR (Mar 20, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> Ganador? Iv been lookin at some carbon mirrors think they will look good with the bonnet and rear blade. Hows it going anyway?


Yeah, carbon mirrors and then i wouldn't change it, i've seen the car in the flesh a few times, real nice.

Believe it or not i'm off out to the office car park at lunch to fix a few electrical problems, wish i could do an oil change as well though, oh well, not long till weekend...:smokin:


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Stunning car, congrats on the purchase. I hope to see it driving around these parts....


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Cheers mate, youl definately see me out and about.Im gona use her alot.dont think cars like this should only be driven once a month.They are a drivers car!


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Thats good to hear.

Keep an eye out in the events forum for upcoming Stenson Bubble meets in Derby.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Definately will mate, i live in ilkeston. Would be good to see another in the area.How often do you guys in the area get together?


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

We used to have a Notts meet every other Wednesday in Long Eaton but most of the Notts owners have since sold there Skylines, me included  Maybe one day I'll try again and get the meet back up and running.

Not too sure how often the Derby meet is but it is always held on a Sunday.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

thats sound, notts or derby is good for me as in cental to both.....so what u driving now? iv got a lotus esprit v8 twin turbo and a little volvo t4 to run around in


----------



## jimfortune (Sep 9, 2005)

Just driving a Saab 95 at the moment.

I'm going to have to see that Esprit of yours one day, one of my favourite cars of all time.....


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah,its a nice car,not a bad boot either.a guy wants it of me and im buying a house of him so he says he will take the car as a deposit...thats why i bought the GTR,


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Found a few pics , when Big mark and myself was at Garys old place 


































This was when the big fella had Racing Harts on, really suited the car IMO


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

I agree, i think he had really good taste. All three of those cars look great!!! Mine now has a carbon grill also. How did my (garys lol) car used to run? its not good at the mo.


----------



## maxman (Mar 13, 2006)

nice r33 mate 

just keep up


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

What a stunning R33 GTR you have got yourself mate.
I did not realise Gary was selling the car!
In my honest opinion i am not a fan of the front bumper as it is a bit too vielside for me, what make is it?
The rest of the car looks stunning.

Is your car running a power FC?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Im not sure what the bumper is....one of garys i think lol.Yes apexi power fc but its running like a bag of sh't at the mo.its driving me mad. i think its cos it no longer has a boost controller on and its only running on actuator pressure but still has the hks cams and 600 injectors....help if im wrong


----------



## greedy r32gtr (Sep 8, 2007)

why would ya want new wheels mate, they look cool
what are yours, look like volk or summin?

car looks stunnin btw 

better with my wheels lol only jokin


----------



## 323ian (Jun 26, 2006)

Why has the boost controller been removed?
Be carefull if it is running bad, limp it to a tuner, get a boost controller and get it re mapped would be my advice.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Its got diff wheels now, every one says they look great but i like the lip on your wheels....and your right.it would look better with yours lol


----------



## SECCY (Jan 2, 2008)

Thats a tough looking car you have there.


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

Hunter T said:


> Im not sure what the bumper is....one of garys i think lol.Yes apexi power fc but its running like a bag of sh't at the mo.its driving me mad. i think its cos it no longer has a boost controller on and its only running on actuator pressure but still has the hks cams and 600 injectors....help if im wrong



If I recall correctly the Body kit is do luck and the rear wing is Trust Gracer


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

323ian said:


> Why has the boost controller been removed?
> Be carefull if it is running bad, limp it to a tuner, get a boost controller and get it re mapped would be my advice.


The previous owner removed it for another car. and i plan to do exactly that mate


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

boppa said:


> If I recall correctly the Body kit is do luck and the rear wing is Trust Gracer


now you say it, i think i recall gary saying thats what they are...memory like a sieve sometimes.


----------



## bkvj (Feb 13, 2006)

that looks fantastic, congrats on the buy!


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Il feel happier when its a good looking car that RUNS lol. Oh and when its got about ten million bhp lol


----------



## rasonline (Mar 24, 2005)

gotta be one of the best r33s i've ever seen .. love the way that colour works with the black bonnet.


----------



## PK GTR (May 23, 2007)

Congratulations on the purchase of an absolutely stunning R33. 

It was a joy while reading through this thread to see some older photos of your car along with boppa's black car in _post 36_. I am, since April last year, the very proud owner of the blue GTR, the third car in the pics, that used to belong to Big Mark. The three cars make up a truly amazing trio.
Enjoy the car and I look forward to maybe meeting you sometime and seeing the car in the flesh.  

Pete.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

PK GTR said:


> Congratulations on the purchase of an absolutely stunning R33.
> 
> It was a joy while reading through this thread to see some older photos of your car along with boppa's black car in _post 36_. I am, since April last year, the very proud owner of the blue GTR, the third car in the pics, that used to belong to Big Mark. The three cars make up a truly amazing trio.
> Enjoy the car and I look forward to maybe meeting you sometime and seeing the car in the flesh.
> ...


Hiya mate,yes together they looked awsome,you must be very proud of your car we will have to try and meet up and take some new pics


----------



## Fuggles (Jul 3, 2001)

Hunter T said:


> Hiya mate,yes together they looked awsome,you must be very proud of your car we will have to try and meet up and take some new pics


Talk to _dave wilkins _abou the meets at The Bubble Inn near Melbourne.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Will Do, thanks mate


----------



## Nick MW (Aug 15, 2003)

Always loved Gazza's 33 - probably my favourite combination of kit, colour wheels of any of them :smokin:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Yeah,he made a good Job of it.Now il do the interior and the engine


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Just ordered up some polished deep dish gun metal 18"alloys, LED rear light clusters and some blue cobra recliners.Gona make a start on her when i get home


----------



## greedy r32gtr (Sep 8, 2007)

Hunter T said:


> Just ordered up some polished deep dish gun metal 18"alloys, LED rear light clusters and some blue cobra recliners.Gona make a start on her when i get home


good man!
what make wheels did you go for???


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Wolfrace, i know its not the best but they look stunning!!! Ive got a pic of them on my pc but not sure how to put them on this bit


----------



## greedy r32gtr (Sep 8, 2007)

cool take a pic when u get them on ur car mate


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Will do mate


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Congrats!!

Talked to Gary a while back about the spoiler. Love it. 

I have the same bumper. It's made by Do-Luck. He filled in the turn signal pods. The rear spoiler is made by Greddy/Trust


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

usagtrpilot said:


> Congrats!!
> 
> Talked to Gary a while back about the spoiler. Love it.
> 
> I have the same bumper. It's made by Do-Luck. He filled in the turn signal pods. The rear spoiler is made by Greddy/Trust


Yep thats the one,i think he made a good job of it. You filled in the turn signal pods? I think the car looks great outside...im making a start on the interia


----------



## moNoKnoT (Dec 18, 2004)

I'm liking that a lot :bowdown1: 

- Kevin.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks mate, just bought some more wheels in a gun metal colour


----------



## usagtrpilot (Aug 19, 2005)

Hunter T said:


> You filled in the turn signal pods?


I would like to a little further down the line, along with trying to acquire that rear wing. Looks much more aggresive.


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Then go for it mate, im quite happy with the exteria of my car, heaps to do inside and on the engine tho.


----------



## SPEED MERCHANT (Jun 5, 2006)

Fuggles said:


> So you bought Gary's R33. It's a fantastic looking car you have there



Having just looked at the photos I was going to say that :chuckle:
I agree with John, a superb car.

:thumbsup:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Thanks mate...much appriciated


----------



## fireblade69 (Sep 9, 2006)

*Hunter T*

if your interested mate and you want the interior doing, my mate did mine and i bet i could get him to do yours for a good price!

ive just ordered the same kit as yours from gary with the j tune bonnet!

as for my mate, he has worked for aston martin, ferarri and winchester cars trimming lambo's! he noes does hellicopters. i know he still has the templates for the standard R33 seats taken from my car so it should be easy!

these are mine!

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0017.jpg

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0021.jpg

http://i159.photobucket.com/albums/t135/fireblade69_album/IMAG0019.jpg


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

That looks awsome....did it cost much?


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

*running well*

new boost controller,coil packs,rad,and bad earths sorted,then re mapped.. have sorted it all.running sweet atlast.Cheers to the guys at rising sun. New wheels fitted,new carbon blade..front corner splitters and rear lexus lights.started retiming the interia new cobra seats and momo steering wheel due next week. pics to follow


----------



## Samuel Cross (Aug 2, 2002)

Hunter T said:


> new boost controller,coil packs,rad,and bad earths sorted,then re mapped.. have sorted it all.running sweet atlast.Cheers to the guys at rising sun. New wheels fitted,new carbon blade..front corner splitters and *rear lexus lights*.started retiming the interia new cobra seats and momo steering wheel due next week. pics to follow


Noooooooooooo!!!!

uke::chuckle:


----------



## boppa (May 31, 2006)

I hope you are joking


----------



## MADsteve (Nov 25, 2004)

In the flesh this car looks stunning, and the colour really compliments the Lexus rear lights. I saw it today, and the rear lights really are a good choice. 

The retrim's shaping up really well too, ...............nice!:clap:


----------



## Hunter T (Jan 26, 2008)

Cheers steve, every one that has saw the car are saying the same thing. I was a bit dubious at first but thought the car needed freshening up a little and thought id give the lights a try... and yes they do look good.They kinda clean the back end up. Even gary the previous owner and the guys at rising sun said they had never saw a gtr that looked good with these lights until now. So its all good for now


----------

